
Climate Chaos Is Coming – and the Pinkertons Are Ready - enraged_camel
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/04/10/magazine/climate-change-pinkertons.html
======
KozmoNau7
The Pinkertons have always been thugs for hire, and this is no different.

In the old days, they brutalized unionized labor, now they're preparing to
brutalize poor people desperate for food.

